# 3-series Coupe vs Sedan Production Allocations



## MikeW (Dec 20, 2001)

Jon,

Apparently there is a current shortage of E46 coupe allocations. For as long as I can remember this has been the case relative to the sedan. Sedans have always been in greater supply relative to demand than coupes. You would think that BMW would balance this out, and have both is the same level of supply relative to demand, but this has gone on for years. I remember looking at an early E36 328is, and the saleman trying to steer me to the sedan because he had more of them lying around.

Is there a logic behind this? In a previous thread, it was mentioned that BMW wants to keep supply a bit behind demand to maintain prices and the 'aura' of exclusivity. I understand this. But I would think they'd do this evenly among car lines, and especially for different models within the same line. But they don't.

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

MikeW said:


> *Jon,
> 
> Apparently there is a current shortage of E46 coupe allocations. For as long as I can remember this has been the case relative to the sedan. Sedans have always been in greater supply relative to demand than coupes. You would think that BMW would balance this out, and have both is the same level of supply relative to demand, but this has gone on for years. I remember looking at an early E36 328is, and the saleman trying to steer me to the sedan because he had more of them lying around.
> 
> ...


Dear Mike,

Thanks for writing! The brain trust of the organization in 
Woodcliff Lake are arguably the smartest in the industry...

Production levels are arrived at based on scientific formulas
that rely on real-world market analysis. They know just
how many the market will bear before they even start
building them...

There are many, many more sedan buyers out there
than there are coupe buyers.

Production levels reflect actual demand.

:banghead:


----------



## MikeW (Dec 20, 2001)

Jon,

Thanks for the reply.



> There are many, many more sedan buyers out there


Yes, I know this, and I know the raw production numbers reflect this. However, t seems that they allocation bit more percentage of production capacity to sedans relative to their % of demand. I would think that they would work it so it would be equally easy to get a sedan or coupe, but I've never seen this to be the case, have you? It's always easier to get sedans.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

MikeW said:


> *Jon,
> 
> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> Yes, I know this, and I know the raw production numbers reflect this. However, t seems that they allocation bit more percentage of production capacity to sedans relative to their % of demand. I would think that they would work it so it would be equally easy to get a sedan or coupe, but I've never seen this to be the case, have you? It's always easier to get sedans. *


There are periods when they go on a binge building
coupes. Some months we get a disproportionate
mix - stacked towards the 2-doors...
Kinda of a rare occurance, though.....


----------

